# Marriott Aruba Have you pre-ordered groceries with them & the Tropical Market



## lprstn (May 16, 2008)

I pre-ordered groceries for my room via the Marriott Aruba resort website, and just got a letter saying that they will direct me to the Tropical Market for my items.  Has anyone done this?  Was happy with this?  Is this in the Hotel/Resort?


----------



## MRSFUSSY (May 16, 2008)

Hi from Long Island.  Which Marriott in Aruba are you talking about?  We've been to them all and I've never read of this service.  Boy could we use it.  The little markets have a limited variety of items and are usually very expensive.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (May 16, 2008)

Hi -  
For the Ocean Club, it looks like you can preorder groceries from the Tropical Market: http://www.arubaoceanclub.com/pages/prearrival.html.  This is the convenience store on the 1st floor.  We haven't pre-ordered the groceries from here before so I can't say if the service is good.  Be sure to let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## lvhmbh (May 17, 2008)

The Tropical Markets are the little, very expensive, markets in the resorts.  I would not order from them as you could take a taxi or bus to the market and still spend less.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## chrisnwillie (May 18, 2008)

If you want to preorder, I'd do it here:

http://www.lingandsons.com/ling/home.do


----------



## lprstn (May 18, 2008)

chrisnwillie said:


> If you want to preorder, I'd do it here:
> 
> http://www.lingandsons.com/ling/home.do



Hmm, thanks I will compare prices.  I did pre-order at the Marriott Ocean Club, and just spent $35 so when I got there I could just relax and not run out to the store for morning grocery...

I'll report back and let everyone know what I thought.


----------

